# Lyrics for non temete millord



## Hamlet (Dec 17, 2015)

Hiii 
I am from Egypt. I love opera and classic music. I am happy to be with you.

Can anyone please help me with english lyrics for non temete millord ?
Thanks


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Hiii
> I am from Egypt. I love opera and classic music. I am happy to be with you.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with english lyrics for non temete millord ?
> Thanks


Hi, this is a few months late .. . But is this from Auber's Fra Diavolo? If so, I can translate from the French score, if you stil need it.


----------

